# Middlehursts Y pipe - Sound



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi
I went to middlehursts last week to listen to a customers car with y pipe fitted but when i got there i was told the y pipe hadnt arrived ( only drove 2 hours )
Anyway as i probably wont be able to get back before my cars delivered, has anyone heard the difference or had one fitted that can comment if its worth the £600

N


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

can't remember what M'hurst are offering, but this thread has plenty of exhaust choices and their sound.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112780-lets-hear-your-favourite-aftermarket-r35-exhaust.html


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Changing the muffler doesn't seem to add as much to the exhaust note. Best bang for the buck has to be the Y-pipe.

Bear in mind that the drone does get quite bad abt 2-3000rpm under load. Not so bad once you hit higher revs. There seems to be a resonance in the cabin during that rpm. The drone seems to be related to how free flow the Y-pipe is. The MINES and stock Y-pipe are very restrictive and the drone isnt noticeable. With the Espirit(?) one, the drone seems acceptable. With my custom Y-pipe (no resonator box) and the 5-zigen one (1 resonator), the drone is getting to the point where I can barely use my BT handsfree system in the car


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

so if middlehurst are offering a Ti Y Pipe would it affect the warranty of a UK car?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

When I spoke to Andy about this, he said that their Y-pipe was specifically designed to improve the exhaust note without adding any power or boost, so warranty would not be effected.

Basically any power increases are going to put the warranty under jeopardy.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

so they are charging £600 including fitting and VAT?

sounds like a good deal.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

oh crap

just noticed they are based in liverpool.

Any dealers able to do this near london?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

If many suffer from this resonance at 2-3k revs, i may well omit it from my order unless someone that has had one fitted can confirm otherwise.
It wont affect the warranty if the car goes back to them, other dealers may well take another stance


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bear in mind an improved sound over the stock 88db, but without a map to adjust the parameters will see fuel economy effected and as many have seen on the dyno a power de-crease.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Again, according to Andy (so not exactly impartial), the Milltek Y-pipe they commissioned has been rolling road tested and proven to not affect the car's power output, up or down, as that is the only way it will not affect the warranty.

Personally, I think £600 is quite a lot for merely more noise. I would prefer a power increase too, but then again...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

having had the car for ten days, I am not sure now if I want more noise.

feels really well set up on all fronts


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am getting it on the car tomorrow at the 1200 mile service, will give you a rundown of what i think when i get back up the road tomorrow night!

That is of course i do not get lifted for giving it big licks!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking forward to it! Is that the Middlehurst Y-pipe?

I definitely don't want any boominess or resonance and certainly nothing likely to break the 98db level of many race tracks.

But the standard car simply doesn't have the aural presence to match its looks...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I hear alot about this droning sound when a y- pipe or after market exhaust is fitted to a 35 ,yes it will sound differant and louder in the cockpit than stock exhaust ,my 34 was the same ,bloody noisy but good .If it sounds loud inside ,it sounds loud outside ,anyway you look at it it sounds better all round .:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

stealth said:


> I hear alot about this droning sound when a y- pipe or after market exhaust is fitted to a 35 ,yes it will sound differant and louder in the cockpit than stock exhaust ,my 34 was the same ,bloody noisy but good .If it sounds loud inside ,it sounds loud outside ,anyway you look at it it sounds better all round .:thumbsup:


I disagree, a well-designed sports exhaust should be louder but without any boominess/resonance/droning when cruising. That just makes it unpleasant IMO.

The de-catted Trust system I had on my R33 was bloody loud but not boomy in the cabin, likewise the de-catted Tubi Style on my F355.

Having said that, I don't think a full-on Fast and Furious/Max Power exhaust suits either me or the R35. It's a bigger, more sophisticated car now. Like me. 

You should know, with your username!|


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> having had the car for ten days, I am not sure now if I want more noise.
> 
> feels really well set up on all fronts


+1 Happy with noise at present. Just creeping to 1200 miles and will report after it has had its first service on Thursday and can get the revs up a bit further.

AM


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> I disagree, a well-designed sports exhaust should be louder but without any boominess/resonance/droning when cruising. That just makes it unpleasant IMO.
> 
> The de-catted Trust system I had on my R33 was bloody loud but not boomy in the cabin, likewise the de-catted Tubi Style on my F355.
> 
> ...



yes ,good point .Probably because the 35 is such an understated sound as stock that you do notice the differance when the Y - pipe is fitted ,I prefer how mine sounds now but if you're happy at present with the car dont change anything just yet


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well i had my 1200 service down at Middlehursts today and also got the y pipe fitted.

The drive back to Glasgow was steady and there is a noticeable difference in noise when you plant the right foot.
At motorway cruising though there is no droning whatsoever.......would be hard to hear anyway over the tyre rumble you get from the runflats.

All in all i am very impressed with the Milltek setup.......the car now sounds like it should have done in the first place.

Another bit of good news today was that the price has been adjusted and came to around £470 fitted.

Gary also commented today that they can get the Milltek setup with a resonator in it too for anyone that prefers that route. To be honest the car now has a nice tickover burble and is not "in your face" while pottering around at all, when you give it some heavy right foot it livens up nicely!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So, is yours the quieter or noisier option?

I thought there was a straight through silencer replacement or a "cherry bomb" style silencer that could be bolted in for track days and the like.

Must admit I would want mine to be just quiet enough for track days as I wouldn't want to be bothered to jack the car up and replace the centre section for track days (not that it will be doing that many).


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

we need a sound clip


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Well i had my 1200 service down at Middlehursts today and also got the y pipe fitted.
> 
> The drive back to Glasgow was steady and there is a noticeable difference in noise when you plant the right foot.
> At motorway cruising though there is no droning whatsoever.......would be hard to hear anyway over the tyre rumble you get from the runflats.
> ...



Andy, thank you for the update my friend i think you will have made a lot of people happy :thumbsup:

would you say there was there a differance in performance with the y pipe?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I went for the non-resonated centre pipe.

The kit is actually in 2 parts (standard y pipe and resonator is one piece), you have the y section then seperate pipe where the resonator would be in the original part.
So the y pipe part deletes the 2 cats leaving you the option to either go un-resonated like i have or get the resonated centre pipe.

Hope this jibberish makes sense.......should just have taken pics thinking about it but i was too busy slobbering haha.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Right, so you've gone for the straight-through noisiest option then?
If there's no droning or boominess in that, it sounds like a great option.
Will ask Andy what the dB readings are re track use.

Any popping or banging on the overrun? I suppose the main cat takes care of most of that.

I miss the 4 foot flames that came out of the 5" Trust system I had on Godzilla 1... :flame:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy does the y pipe have a flexi piece to it?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

bhp said:


> Andy does the y pipe have a flexi piece to it?



Yes it does mate.

David - Not sure what the db reading would be but am sure with Andys background and the fact alot of guys want to track the cars that he would take that into consideration when looking for a good road/ track balance.
Could not tell if there was any popping or banging........hope there was though!! Then again i did not kick the tail off it!

The system from what i can tell comes "alive" north of 4k so IIRC when they do sound tests do they not hold between 3.5 - 4k at a set distance behind the vehicle??

Would be interesting either way to find out what it is rated at.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sadly, passing static noise tests is the least of your worries at a track day (yes they are usually at 3/4 of max revs, at 45 degrees and half a meter away I think).

Most tracks nowadays have active noise monitors around the circuit with live feeds to the local council.

Any car found exceeding the limits are immediately excluded from the day or the venue can find its operating licence taken away.

In most cases, these draconian measures have come about due to the complaints of just one or two local residents (who should probably not have bought somewhere within earshot of a racing circuit in the first place...)

I guess the bolt-in silencer is the best solution, so if you do run into problems you can borrow a jack and some stands and sort it rather than going home with your tail between your legs (and losing the fee for the trackday).


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

If that is the case with alot of these circuits nowadays how on earth do the Lambos, fezzas and even some scoobies get away with it??

If people are going to buy a house near a racetrack then tough titties on them is my view.

I honestly do not think this Milltek setup would cause any hassles, i shall get out on my private test track tomorrow just to see how loud it gets at full chat.

Another idea is that you all just come up to Knockhill........nobody for miles haha


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering if any of the other dealers would install this setup 
More specifically Motorline in Kent
I would definitely go for it because the sound needs a enhancing and this seems to be the perfect answer 
Again this would be ideal to have fitted at the first inspection


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> would be hard to hear anyway over the tyre rumble you get from the runflats.


Andy, you've mentioned the tyre rumble a couple of times. Just how bad is it, both at town and motorway speeds? Are you considering ditching the run-flats to reduce it?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy - would you say the car comes on to the power quicker than before?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

supraman said:


> Andy, you've mentioned the tyre rumble a couple of times. Just how bad is it, both at town and motorway speeds? Are you considering ditching the run-flats to reduce it?



in town it is not bad at all on the motorway is when i notice it.
Am not going to ditch the runflats as i can live with the rumble by turning up the stereo 

Plus the fact of not having a spare wheel leans me towards having the safety margin of runflats.
you also have to remember you have a big tyre footprint on the ground on all 4 corners so it is going to be more noticeable unless you are used to running cars with those widths all the time.


Bhp - Cannot really tell any difference to be honest with respect to boost, when the car comes on full boost i am normally too busy looking at what is coming infront of me rather than the tacho


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

What (if anything) did Middlehurst tell you about the effect on the warranty?

Do they market it for solely extra noise or the added benefit of added lower rpm grunt?

D


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Andy
> 
> What (if anything) did Middlehurst tell you about the effect on the warranty?
> 
> ...



Andy and Gary say the warranty is fine as they say it does not affect the power.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The info Andy gave me is that the boost does come on quicker but the ECU regulates it so max power, and therefore the warranty, are not affected.

I'm sure he would not be averse to sending one to another HPC for fitting locally. Give him a call.

I think I'm going to have to get one when it goes up for service next week.
Just in time for the Nordschleife!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> The info Andy gave me is that the boost does come on quicker but the ECU regulates it so max power, and therefore the warranty, are not affected.
> 
> I'm sure he would not be averse to sending one to another HPC for fitting locally. Give him a call.
> 
> ...



Yeah David, that is what i meant to say......max power is not affected so warranty is fine.

For the price, sound and weight saving it is defo worth it in my eyes!

Is the ring trip for an article or just a jolly?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well I'll be writing about it for evo and Auto-Journals.com, but it is just a trip based around a couple of public days.

We're going May 15th if anyone is interested in joining us?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

when i had a decat put on my Evo the car would rev freely towards the red line, although as you say there is no increase in boost, the decat aids in response, with the cat pipe in the car would not rev as freely to the red line and always seemed to struggle towards the top end. cost of an Evo decat pipe - £50 approx. So the cost of this y pipe which even at £470 seems a bit high.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Right, i have been under the car to get a pic of it so here it is -


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sod it, I'm getting one fitted next week at my 1000 mile service.

Won't be able to try it out for 10 days as I'll be driving across America in an 820hp R35 in the Gumball Rally.
That should put a standard car in perspective...


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Sod it, I'm getting one fitted next week at my 1000 mile service.
> 
> Won't be able to try it out for 10 days as I'll be driving across America in an 820hp R35 in the Gumball Rally.
> That should put a standard car in perspective...



Need a teaboy?? You could drop me at my house in Texas


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

bhp said:


> So the cost of this y pipe which even at £470 seems a bit high.


I'm gob smacked by that - I have just moved over to the Nissan GT-R's and must say that all parts are sooo expensive...

A Spec - V exhaust (in titainuim) is £10,000.....

Other Mines style exhausts are £3500....

And your saying £470 is expensive???

You try making one out of high grade steel, with flexible joints for less than £500 fitted....

Oh yes and front foglights £800... for lights....

the Milltek Y Pipe looks excelent value in my books. I'll get one before I take delivery.

R.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Chubby said:


> I'm gob smacked by that - I have just moved over to the Nissan GT-R's and must say that all parts are sooo expensive...
> 
> 
> And your saying £470 is expensive???
> ...


Yes - compared to a Evo decat pipe as thats what a y pipe essentially is.

Notice i say compared to an evo decat pipe. 

An Evo decat pipe is also made out of High grade Steel.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't believe there isn't a vid of this middlehurst y-pipe yet. Come on!

Any info on the milltek e.g. price, stockists?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

bhp said:


> Yes - compared to a Evo decat pipe as thats what a y pipe essentially is.
> 
> Notice i say compared to an evo decat pipe.
> 
> An Evo decat pipe is also made out of High grade Steel.


Sorry wasn't trying to sound aggressive...

It just seems that anything that has to do with the GT-R is expensive..

Having seem the Milltek Y pipe system - it is a large slab of well engineered metal (in the nicest possible way).

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Any info on the milltek e.g. price, stockists?


Try Milltek - Tel:- 01332 227280... they will deliver.. Or fit - Location Derby (ish)

Try Middlehurst Garage ..... can't remember the number.

Or Litchfields..

just to name three.


R.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Chubby said:


> Sorry wasn't trying to sound aggressive...
> 
> It just seems that anything that has to do with the GT-R is expensive..
> 
> ...


No worries buddy! i think the reason why everything GTR is expensive at the moment is because it is a new product, given several months i am sure the prices will start to come down. 

Not trying to knock the product though i am sure it is a quality bit of kit, and once i am done away with my run in period, will probably have a y pipe installed myself.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Sod it, I'm getting one fitted next week at my 1000 mile service.
> 
> Won't be able to try it out for 10 days as I'll be driving across America in an 820hp R35 in the Gumball Rally.
> That should put a standard car in perspective...



When i die i want to come back as David Yu!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

obzi said:


> When i die i want to come back as David Yu!


 :chuckle:

Yup, it's great being Yu!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

YouTube - Rush Hour 3 - He is Mi and I am Yu


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

PMSL!


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Well I'll be writing about it for evo and Auto-Journals.com, but it is just a trip based around a couple of public days.
> 
> We're going May 15th if anyone is interested in joining us?


That's my birthday - I can't think of anything i'd rather do! GTR's only or is anyone welcome? :nervous:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn,

My dealer said that they had a few enquiries about this and that doing it would invalidate the warranty. Nismo are releasing their own options soon (Megabucks no doubt) and these would be ok.

Still, now the revs are able to rise a bit, Im liking the sound a bit more


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> Damn,
> 
> My dealer said that they had a few enquiries about this and that doing it would invalidate the warranty. Nismo are releasing their own options soon (Megabucks no doubt) and these would be ok.
> 
> Still, now the revs are able to rise a bit, Im liking the sound a bit more




Sounds like your dealer wanting to make abit of cash on some Nismo parts!!!

Ask them how it can invalidate the warranty when the power output is not affected............infact saying that they willl just come out with the normal "OEM parts blah blah blah"


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

yes. I expect the Nismo Y pipe will cost at least £10000 at the current exchange rate.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Also ask them how another authorised HPC is openly supplying and fitting the Milltek Y pipe - they could not do this if the warranty was being invalidated!

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Andy has been very clear on this. Nissan would have to *prove beyond doubt *that any damage or failures were entirely due to the Y-pipe being fitted.

As this one has been dyno-proven to not increase power, it would be impossible for Nissan to do so. 

Likewise VDC off, likewise track days. 

Just enjoy the car; it can take it!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

all i can say is once my car has been run in i am looking to CAP it and then enjoy it!!


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll put money on the Nismo offerings boosting the power output, so it'll be a case of you can keep your warranty with the official pipes but not if you use anyone elses even though they do exactly the same thing.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

I paid a visit to my HPC today (Nobles) and they are offering the GTC 3'' Ti Y pipe
slightly more expensive than the others on here @ £995 fitted
Once i get the car will post up a sound clip if no-one beats me to it


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Andy has been very clear on this. Nissan would have to *prove beyond doubt *that any damage or failures were entirely due to the Y-pipe being fitted.
> 
> As this one has been dyno-proven to not increase power, it would be impossible for Nissan to do so.
> 
> ...


you are right of course.

But its a tricky one because we all want to keep our dealers onside.
They are adamant that they have spoke to Ian somebody at the top of Nissan who said that M-hurst are invalidating warranties doing this and they want to wait for something official from Nissan.

optimization coming up this weekend so it would have been perfect.


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Has any one been noise tested with the Y pipe on as I got a 106 db when tested at Oulton Park!
They still let me on and I had no further problems but I was not expecting that !!:bawling:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> I paid a visit to my HPC today (Nobles) and they are offering the GTC 3'' Ti Y pipe
> slightly more expensive than the others on here @ £995 fitted
> Once i get the car will post up a sound clip if no-one beats me to it


I ordered this one too + the catback exhaust. Really hope it is not too loud and eagerly awaiting your feedback!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

richdevil said:


> Has any one been noise tested with the Y pipe on as I got a 106 db when tested at Oulton Park!
> They still let me on and I had no further problems but I was not expecting that !!:bawling:


106db sounds way too high for just a Y pipe, i hope that was just a wrong reading they logged!!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

richdevil said:


> Has any one been noise tested with the Y pipe on as I got a 106 db when tested at Oulton Park!
> They still let me on and I had no further problems but I was not expecting that !!:bawling:


That is way way too high....

I have a full Milltek system, and it's no way near that.

Must be a wrong / incorrect reading.

R.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mine is having the Y pipe fitted at PDi, we shall see how it sounds next week:clap:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

bhp said:


> 106db sounds way too high for just a Y pipe, i hope that was just a wrong reading they logged!!


gtc quotes 98 for their titanium Y pipe + catback so cant see miltek y pipe being that high


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Thing is when they test you its best not to argue as if they get an arse on with you they just won't let you on track!
I was quite shocked and when they said go and we will keep an eye on you so I just thanked them !! Bloody jobsworths !! lol


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I ordered this one too + the catback exhaust. Really hope it is not too loud and eagerly awaiting your feedback!


Will hopefully get a soundclip up tommorow night
after i put a few hundred miles on it


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TrickyB said:


> I paid a visit to my HPC today (Nobles) and they are offering the GTC 3'' Ti Y pipe
> slightly more expensive than the others on here @ £995 fitted
> Once i get the car will post up a sound clip if no-one beats me to it


I missed this when you posted it. So what is Nobles' story about the warranty with that Y-pipe fitted?

Presumably it is going to increase power? Benji must have been using his Jedi mind tricks on that dealer!


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I missed this when you posted it. So what is Nobles' story about the warranty with that Y-pipe fitted?
> 
> Presumably it is going to increase power? Benji must have been using his Jedi mind tricks on that dealer!


The warranty is intact
but not on the Y pipe itself
Unsure about what level of increase it provides

GTC managed to get a good handful of European HPC's on board seemingly


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

richdevil said:


> Has any one been noise tested with the Y pipe on as I got a 106 db when tested at Oulton Park!
> They still let me on and I had no further problems but I was not expecting that !!:bawling:


Yeah that was a completely erroneous reading.
My car measured 83dB when it was standard at Bedford (out of 101dB static, which is pretty low if you've been there).

No way it would measure even 90dB static now with the Milltek Y-pipe...


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> I paid a visit to my HPC today (Nobles) and they are offering the GTC 3'' Ti Y pipe
> slightly more expensive than the others on here @ £995 fitted
> Once i get the car will post up a sound clip if no-one beats me to it


was in picking my car up today was that your silver gtr there with a new exhaust as i seeen it and heard it in the workshop .sounds nice:thumbsup: what s yiur thought on it
?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Can comeone post up a sound clip for me of the Milltek Y Pipe?


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Can comeone post up a sound clip for me of the Milltek Y Pipe?


There's a sound clip on Litcfields website..


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> There's a sound clip on Litcfields website..


will this not affect your warrant y since thge dealer never fitted it


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Nope wont effect it, mine is being fitted by MH, sounds much better btw:squintdan


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I ordered this one too + the catback exhaust. Really hope it is not too loud and eagerly awaiting your feedback!


Not too loud really nice sound well pleased with it :thumbsup:
will get a soundclip up for you sorry didnt get a chance today




evoscott said:


> was in picking my car up today was that your silver gtr there with a new exhaust as i seeen it and heard it in the workshop .sounds nice:thumbsup: what s yiur thought on it
> ?


Its a lot better, car was far too muted standard now it has a meaty growl 
Managed to get 200 miles done today and loving it :smokin:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

*GTC Y Pipe*

<embed src="http://img190.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Mimg0426" width="480" height="340" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/><a href="http://www.imageshack.us/">[Upload your own video]</a>


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

after starting to open up the car im noyt sure if i need the y pipe now . but only time will tell.would like to see them both side by side to decide.sound nice though tricky b


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

evoscott said:


> after starting to open up the car im noyt sure if i need the y pipe now . but only time will tell.would like to see them both side by side to decide.sound nice though tricky b



YOU NEED the y-pipe,trust me. Im out in Coatbridge if you want to hear mine?


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

evoscott said:


> after starting to open up the car im noyt sure if i need the y pipe now . but only time will tell.would like to see them both side by side to decide.sound nice though tricky b


If u go on youtube theres a boost logic side by side with a stock one, and i think some of these y-pipes are copied off that! take a look.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

bigfra said:


> YOU NEED the y-pipe,trust me. Im out in Coatbridge if you want to hear mine?


nice 1 maybe give you a shout over the weekend :thumbsup:if that cool


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is getting any other exhaust system apart from the Miltec Y-pipe. 

Im getting a full system made by Tubi (scuderia systems )
in Italy. 

Who else is brave enough and go for a full system :chuckle::chuckle: ??


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Yikes, didn't know Tubi made an exhaust for the GTR. Quanta costa? Not sure the sound through an aftermarket exhaust will be improved to a level justifying such an exhaust. Even with a Tubi exhaust this will not be comparable to the lovely sound of a Ferrari.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

evoscott said:


> nice 1 maybe give you a shout over the weekend :thumbsup:if that cool



No probs mate!I stay down the clydeside but work in Coatbridge so let me know?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> Just wondering if anyone is getting any other exhaust system apart from the Miltec Y-pipe.
> 
> Im getting a full system made by Tubi (scuderia systems )
> in Italy.
> ...



u got urs car yet m8 . will need to hear that :clap:


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> Yikes, didn't know Tubi made an exhaust for the GTR. Quanta costa? Not sure the sound through an aftermarket exhaust will be improved to a level justifying such an exhaust. Even with a Tubi exhaust this will not be comparable to the lovely sound of a Ferrari.


Yeah i agree with you with regards to the sound but its still the closest i'll get to a Ferrari sound which I love. Always wanted the Tubi for my RS4 but settled with the Miltec due to the price difference!

This is the first exhaust that they will make for the GTR as their using my stock exhaust to make it, so I bacially offered myself as the guinea pig! The cost of the exhaust is unknown yet but as mines is the first one it will heavily discounted at least 60% which im chuffed with. Only sacrifice is i cant drive the car until i receive the prototype as the stock exhaust had to be sent away! But im sure it be well worth the wait


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

evoscott said:


> u got urs car yet m8 . will need to hear that :clap:



Still waiting on the Tubi exhaust mate. Prob wont be ready until the first week in July but as soon as I get it i'll be putting viodeo clips up and of course meet ups are welcome!!!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> Yeah i agree with you with regards to the sound but its still the closest i'll get to a Ferrari sound which I love. Always wanted the Tubi for my RS4 but settled with the Miltec due to the price difference!
> 
> This is the first exhaust that they will make for the GTR as their using my stock exhaust to make it, so I bacially offered myself as the guinea pig! The cost of the exhaust is unknown yet but as mines is the first one it will heavily discounted at least 60% which im chuffed with. Only sacrifice is i cant drive the car until i receive the prototype as the stock exhaust had to be sent away! But im sure it be well worth the wait


 Bloody hell, I would have borrowed the exhaust of somebody who changed whole system already. But thanks for doing the pioneer work! Cant wait to hear that sound!!!


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> Bloody hell, I would have borrowed the exhaust of somebody who changed whole system already. But thanks for doing the pioneer work! Cant wait to hear that sound!!!


Yeah i wish I could borrow another stock exhaust but I dont think anyone has one lying about 

If anyone has a full stock GTR exhaust and is willing to let me borrow it then im open to offers:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news on the Tubi B19KAL?

I've been avoiding reading about the car so that September rolls round quicker (hence m disappearance for a while)........but i couldn't help myself!!!


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL!! its all good i know the feeling. 
The prototype is just about ready. Spoke to my contact at the London office and he's waiting for word back from the factory. Ive asked for my original to be sent back for next week if the prototype isnt ready as im due to go to Ireland next weekend for ma mates wedding! 
Its like waiting for the car again as its in storage and I cant drive it!!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> LOL!! its all good i know the feeling.
> The prototype is just about ready. Spoke to my contact at the London office and he's waiting for word back from the factory. Ive asked for my original to be sent back for next week if the prototype isnt ready as im due to go to Ireland next weekend for ma mates wedding!
> Its like waiting for the car again as its in storage and I cant drive it!!!!


Cheers for the update - i've subbed to this thread, so look forward to hearing some good news soon


----------

